# strong harness that doesn't go over the head?



## Rino (May 31, 2013)

Hi!

I am looking for a strong, XL harness that doesn't go over the head - my dog (not a purebred GSD) has massive ruff around his neck...Recently he developed a lump in his throat (he is 13 yrs) and the vet recommended to avoid pressure on the neck, so I would like to stop using a collar...
I tried using the normal H style harness but I find it very difficult to pull off the harness over his head (putting it on is not a problem, though the harness it than more loose at the neck part than ideal...) so...

I would like to buy a harness that unclips at the neck, not just at girth.

Ideally the harness would be comfy - i.e. have a chest plate 

Although my dog is not a puller, I would like the harness to be strong, just in case...

The harness needs to be large as his girth measurement is 92 cm.. (cca 37 inches)


I don't like the Julius K9 style harnesses as - they go across the shoulders and they are too hot, and don't have a chest plate/padding...even tho they don't need to be pulled over the head tightly...


I am from EU, but I am willing to order from USA, as long as international shipping is avaliable...

I came across this harness:
Nylon and Leather Dog Harness

I like that it unclips at theneck part and I like tha padded chest plate...But...it doesn't look too strong? Anyone have any experience with it?


Otherwise, I really like this harness :
Padded Leather Quick Release Dog Harness - $54.99 : Dog Equipment, Police Dog, Schutzhund, Service Dog, Dog Agility
but it doesn't unclip at the neck so no go for me....
I was just wondering tho- how difficult would it be to attach snaps like the ones that are located on the girth part to the neck part? You think this could work? If this could work than I also like frabo harness

Any toughts on the nylon/leather harness or any other sugesstions for harness that doesn't go over the head?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

I have the nylon and leather harness. I use it for tracking with my mutt. She pulls like a freight train going to a track, and it holds up just fine. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I use the easy walk harness and all of mine do well with that one.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

What about a "shoulder harness" like the Chokefree or Buddy Belt? They do not go near the throat so shouldn't apply any pressure on the neck/throat, and they go over the legs with one buckle at the back to close so they are not placed over the head either. 

Some of these vest type harnesses also are step-in style:
Bark Appeal Harnesses
GOOBY

You also might try a Y front non restrictive harness such as these:
Alpine Outfitters - Your One-Stop Shop for Quality Working Dog Gear - Tel: (360) 659-3800
White Pine Outfitters - SOFT WEB<sup>tm</sup> NON-RESTRICTIVE / TRACKING HARNESS - Large
Perfect Fit Harness


----------



## Rino (May 31, 2013)

Thanks 


TBH I am not really sure how the stepharnesses would work. I have never used oneonmy dog but have tried to use it on a cat when going to the vets...it was not too good as it slipped around the cats body so I asume this would also be a problem for the dog...
Though I kind of like the idea of the gooby step in harness. it is just that the those harnesses (step in) always look so loose on the animal? 

None of the vest type harnesses are big enough for my boy...

the alpine outfitters...they are made to order, so probably a waiting period?

The perfect fit harness looks promising  Tho I am a bit worried that is is very fleecy - too hot perhaps?

And I am very happy that the nyon leather harness seems to be strong, as so far I still like this one the best because it hasthe chest plate and neck clip and doesn't seem too hot... And I am not sure any harness wouldactually look good on my dog anyway as he has somuch hair


----------

